# How many people have you slept with?



## Jin (Apr 7, 2021)

It’s an anonymous poll, you dolt. Don’t lie about your body count. 

Exclude sex you paid for.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 7, 2021)

0 intercourse.
1 oral, engaged.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2021)

Not sure how to count ex wives with multiple personalities...oh...I see there I'm not supposed to count sex I paid for. And boy....did I pay....dearly.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 7, 2021)

I was a whore.


----------



## German89 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> It’s an anonymous poll, you dolt. Don’t lie about your body count.
> 
> Exclude sex you paid for.


Exclude sex you paid for?

No.  It counts.  You fukin paid for it.  Wheres the receipt?

It's like.. Do I count that sucked in bed?  Like I didn't even have a O, why count him?


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 8, 2021)

If the goal of a how-many-have-you-slept-with poll is about S-E-X, I'm not sure how to answer.

I always tried to give my partners as little sleep as possible  .......


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2021)

Do lady boys count? X


----------



## ftf (Apr 8, 2021)

German89 said:


> Exclude sex you paid for?
> 
> No.  It counts.  You fukin paid for it.  Wheres the receipt?
> 
> It's like.. Do I count that sucked in bed?  Like I didn't even have a O, why count him?



Wait, Are you saying I'm responsible for my partners "O"? If so I need to change my vote.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 8, 2021)

Shit. Definitely more than 20, probably less than 50. I'd guess in the 40s


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 8, 2021)

I've slept with ppl who I didn't plough so my number will be higher. Huehuehue


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 8, 2021)

Body Count = Somewhere between Michael Myers and Jason Voorhees


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2021)

The last choice should be I’m bundy


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m confused. Do we count female sheep (assuming they had an orgasm) unless we paid them? And does giving them cab fare back to the ranch count as paying them if you throw in an extra twenty they weren’t expecting?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 8, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> I’m confused. Do we count female sheep (assuming they had an orgasm) unless we paid them? And does giving them cab fare back to the ranch count as paying them if you throw in an extra twenty they weren’t expecting?



How many times have I said, "hey girl, let me get you an Uber"?


----------



## white ape (Apr 8, 2021)

only if you didn’t pay 



Trump said:


> Do lady boys count? X


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 8, 2021)

This is pre or post factoring in the rule of 3?


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> This is pre or post factoring in the rule of 3?



is that dividing by three before we tell our spouse?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> is that dividing by three before we tell our spouse?



In my line of work we have the x 2 + 2 rule. Hopefully the other halfs don't know and apply that rule to our numbers.


----------



## white ape (Apr 8, 2021)

I want to know who slept with over 250 people. Ain’t nobody got time for that!


----------



## PZT (Apr 8, 2021)

Buncha whores


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 8, 2021)

white ape said:


> I want to know who slept with over 250 people. Ain’t nobody got time for that!



Damn! That's insane! I thought I was a whore for being in the 40s. I was a maniac between 25 and 45.

250?? Makes my dick burn just thinking about it.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2021)

The amount of times you had sex is directly proportional with how many times you said "it burns when I piss". It seems 20-50 is pretty standard, curious as to female totals, as it seems this question is obviously geared towards males.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 8, 2021)

Mines low. Because Iv only been in very long term relationships. 

Not gunna Lie if I’m ever single again I’m whoring it up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 8, 2021)

Do BJ only encounters count or are we using Bill Clinton rules?


----------



## ftf (Apr 8, 2021)

white ape said:


> I want to know who slept with over 250 people. Ain’t nobody got time for that!



Maybe they misunderstood the question. 
I'm starting a movement. SHOW US WHO VOTED! EXPOSE THE VOTE!


----------



## German89 (Apr 8, 2021)

white ape said:


> I want to know who slept with over 250 people. Ain’t nobody got time for that!



If you think about it, yes it is.

How old are most of the guys on here?  And if they're single.  250 wouldn't be that hard. 




ftf said:


> Maybe they misunderstood the question.
> I'm starting a movement. SHOW US WHO VOTED! EXPOSE THE VOTE!



 I'm confident it was Bundy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 8, 2021)

I wasn’t aware we were s’posed to tally up totals for show n’ tell?


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 8, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> How many times have I said, "hey girl, let me get you an Uber"?



DL, that’s baaa-aaad!


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 8, 2021)

I wonder what’s Bundy’s number. 

As in,
which thousand it starts at


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 8, 2021)

Some of you dogs better hope your significant other anin't got access to this. You might get a whoopin'! :32 (11):


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 8, 2021)

So I marked over 100, but that's only because I counted oral. I have done a lot of traveling with my profession so it's easier when you work the road compared to staying in one place. 

Oh, and I did count what I paid for, figure you're paying for it no matter what.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 8, 2021)

Why so difficult? SEX, intercourse!! Your penis penetrating another persons body excluding the mouth. Unless you include all sexes (ex oral).. 
if you’re a female, being penetrated by someone else. You can take these a mile in either direction, don’t... 
BUT THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> is that dividing by three before we tell our spouse?



Men divide by 3, woman you have to multiply their number by 3.


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2021)

German89 said:


> It's like.. Do I count that sucked in bed?  Like I didn't even have a O, why count him?


Everyone is responsible for their own fun. :32 (15):


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 8, 2021)

stonetag said:


> It seems 20-50 is pretty standard, curious as to female totals, as it seems this question is obviously geared towards males.



Whatever number they say times it by 3 at least. It sick


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 8, 2021)

Lost count gotta be over 100, saw alot of hoes and strippers but def 50+ girls on my own.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm impressed by all of the UGBB sluts we have here! Keep it up peeps!


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 8, 2021)

I was put up near the Pascha for a couple months. I can't help it... Most those chicks were way hot.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2021)

Lot of inflated numbers but its cool.

I would put up the number of times the lower number partners have had sex with any of the inflated number of partner votes for a landslide victory.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 8, 2021)

Welp, I'm bored. So I guess I'll start some shit. 

Hypothesis: a man with >50 sexual partners doesn't have many satisfied repeat customers. Basic quality vs quantity.

Discuss amongst yourselves. Feel free to include personal attacks on genitalia. 

And go.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Welp, I'm bored. So I guess I'll start some shit.
> 
> Hypothesis: a man with >50 sexual partners doesn't have many satisfied repeat customers. Basic quality vs quantity.
> 
> ...



Dude, please post more. UG needs fun debates like this.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 8, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude, please post more. UG needs fun debates like this.



All for the science, BSP.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 8, 2021)

Great discussion by jin... Some of.mine were long relationship many 1 time deals too maybe they didnt like something about me or were married ill never onow for sure but atleast i had fun.

Maybe ill look so good on cycle i can break 2 or 300!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 8, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Lot of inflated numbers but its cool.
> 
> I would put up the number of times the lower number partners have had sex with any of the inflated number of partner votes for a landslide victory.




So we lower the number for men.  But add ten when it comes to women?


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2021)

Wilt Chamberlin: long time UG member.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2021)

Something about trying to count previous sex partners feels mildly sociopathic.

I'm afraid what that may mean


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2021)

A whole lot I have no clue . All I know is people are disgusting these days and sex isn’t as appealing as it once was


----------



## Joliver (Apr 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> A whole lot I have no clue . All I know is people are disgusting these days and sex isn’t as appealing as it once was



I've heard of some body counts that when used in a US population STD calculation meant "do not disturb." I mean....1 in 6 have genital herpes in the USA. 300 partners would mean that STATISTICALLY--50 of them had the rug rash of all rug rashes.

But herpes is like being in the national guard...one weekend a month, two weeks a year it's an issue....I guess.


----------



## Grinch (Apr 8, 2021)

My dick goes up like the hindenburg once a year, twice if im handling a lot of brake cleaner. Imagine ****ing a vagina made of 80 grit. Yup. 

 My dick looks like a cheeto without the cheese flavor but, it smells of a yeast roll rolled through a fish market, like a tumbleweed at high noon. 
Ive ****ed myself more times than I can count, which isnt that high. Maybe 12 or so. 
If were talking quality over quantity....
Last time, i ****ed myself so good,  I lost a career.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 8, 2021)

Grinch said:


> My dick goes up like the hindenburg once a year, twice if im handling a lot of brake cleaner. Imagine ****ing a vagina made of 80 grit. Yup.
> 
> My dick looks like a cheeto without the cheese flavor but, it smells of a yeast roll rolled through a fish market, like a tumbleweed at high noon.
> Ive ****ed myself more times than I can count, which isnt that high. Maybe 12 or so.
> ...



well this is awkward,.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 8, 2021)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do BJ only encounters count or are we using Bill Clinton rules?



As long as you were the recipient, then yes count that $hit.


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## white ape (Apr 9, 2021)

this is probably true. What is also true is that I typically didn’t care about their satisfaction unless I was in a relationship with them. 

causation or correlation? 




Joliver said:


> Welp, I'm bored. So I guess I'll start some shit.
> 
> Hypothesis: a man with >50 sexual partners doesn't have many satisfied repeat customers. Basic quality vs quantity.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 9, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> A whole lot I have no clue . All I know is people are disgusting these days and sex isn’t as appealing as it once was



What about the culkholding?


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 9, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> well this is awkward,.



I thought it was a silence of the lambs soliloquy.


----------



## ftf (Apr 9, 2021)

Joke. Kind of.

You know the best way to give a woman an orgasm?

Who gives a ****!


----------



## Kellkell26 (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd say a baker's dozen maybe a few more over the course of 14 years 😄


----------



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

12% over 100. UG full of mfkin liars lol


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> 12% over 100. UG full of mfkin liars lol



if it was a forum for fat ugly guys yea theyd be lying but most here prob look great and if theyre on shit probably extra horny so i could def believe it. Normally i wouldnt tho.

Takes a life time to reach a number an ugly lady trying hard could prob hit in 2-4 weeks tho no matter how good a guy looks.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> if it was a forum for fat ugly guys yea theyd be lying but most here prob look great and if theyre on shit probably extra horny so i could def believe it. Normally i wouldnt tho.
> 
> Takes a life time to reach a number an ugly lady trying hard could prob hit in 2-4 weeks tho no matter how good a guy looks.



I am just highlighting that for Jol.


----------



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> if it was a forum for fat ugly guys yea theyd be lying but most here prob look great and if theyre on shit probably extra horny so i could def believe it. Normally i wouldnt tho.
> 
> Takes a life time to reach a number an ugly lady trying hard could prob hit in 2-4 weeks tho no matter how good a guy looks.



I have plenty of buddies that have always had a good physique and GQ looks and hardly pull any pun


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> I have plenty of buddies that have always had a good physique and GQ looks and hardly pull any pun



Men mistake the way they evaluate a women as the way a woman evaluates a man. 

As long as you aren’t ugly or out of shape you’re better off confident and funny than with a fitness model physique. 

I don’t think any woman has ever slept with me due to my physique. Not that I have the best physique


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 9, 2021)

Trump said:


> Do lady boys count? X



I like that the thanks on this post are fellows and allies


----------



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Men mistake the way they evaluate a women as the way a woman evaluates a man.
> 
> As long as you aren’t ugly or out of shape you’re better off confident and funny than with a fitness model physique.
> 
> I don’t think any woman has ever slept with me due to my physique. Not that I have the best physique



Almost all beaver thrown my way has been from me playing the friend card from like 21 to present. Before that my cool attitude work well.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> 12% over 100. UG full of mfkin liars lol



Who the fuk put zero?!!!

I.  I did.

ETA:  I am a born again Virgin.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 9, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Damn! That's insane! I thought I was a whore for being in the 40s. I was a maniac between 25 and 45.
> 
> 250?? Makes my dick burn just thinking about it.



literally LOLd and had sympathy pain


----------



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

German89 said:


> Who the fuk put zero?!!!
> 
> I.  I did.
> 
> ETA:  I am a born again Virgin.



So liars come in all shape and forms haha


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> So liars come in all shape and forms haha



Well.. Yes.  Yes they do.


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2021)

I can't even get a woman to sleep with me if I use roofies!! :32 (18):


----------



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I can't even get a woman to sleep with me if I use roofies!! :32 (18):



Try puddin pops


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 9, 2021)

German89 said:


> Who the fuk put zero?!!!
> 
> I.  I did.
> 
> ETA:  I am a born again Virgin.



I’ll pop your born again cherry


----------



## white ape (Apr 9, 2021)

virgins are too much work. Always preferred “experienced” women 




DieYoungStrong said:


> I’ll pop your born again cherry


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

white ape said:


> virgins are too much work. Always preferred “experienced” women




Well.  DYS would just have to train me.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 10, 2021)

All of them.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2021)

Ped X said:


> All of them.



can confirm. Great lay.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Men mistake the way they evaluate a women as the way a woman evaluates a man.
> 
> As long as you aren’t ugly or out of shape you’re better off confident and funny than with a fitness model physique.
> 
> I don’t think any woman has ever slept with me due to my physique. Not that I have the best physique



to be fair you can be fat and confident and get plenty of attention or fat and handsome, being fat doesn’t instantly equate to ugly. I imagine ripped or muscular with an ugly face still get some attention too. And like rob said there’s definitely some fit muscular guys who have no social skills or their size intimidates most women. 

there’s a market for almost everyone. Just because 90% of people believe in a generic stereotype of beauty doesn’t mean that’s all there is. I have noticed that with all the guys bickering on the red light district thread. Almost none of you completely agree on what’s the ideal. Because there isn’t one. 

you can sleep with 200 women. Doesn’t mean you are the most attractive. It means you like sex and search for it frequently.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> can confirm. Great lay.



Laying of the eggs that is.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 10, 2021)

Idk a total count.. but 43 from tinder between 2012-13. Last time I had sex with a woman other than my wife was in 2013 a few hours before my wife and I started officially dating.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> to be fair you can be fat and confident and get plenty of attention or fat and handsome, being fat doesn’t instantly equate to ugly. I imagine ripped or muscular with an ugly face still get some attention too. And like rob said there’s definitely some fit muscular guys who have no social skills or their size intimidates most women.
> 
> there’s a market for almost everyone. Just because 90% of people believe in a generic stereotype of beauty doesn’t mean that’s all there is. I have noticed that with all the guys bickering on the red light district thread. Almost none of you completely agree on what’s the ideal. Because there isn’t one.
> 
> you can sleep with 200 women. Doesn’t mean you are the most attractive. It means you like sex and search for it frequently.



Ron Jeremy as an example.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 10, 2021)

Ron Jeremy is a porn star. I think that's a bit different. I think the part of his success is based on ugly schmoes that look like him want to watch porn with guys like them ****ing porn stars so it feels more relatable to them? Maybe perma can chime in on this.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 10, 2021)

Ped X said:


> Ron Jeremy is a porn star. I think that's a bit different. I think the part of his success is based on ugly schmoes that look like him want to watch porn with guys like them ****ing porn stars so it feels more relatable to them? Maybe perma can chime in on this.


Never heard of the guy I am actually shocked he has done porn but like I said it takes all sorts. Everyone’s into something. 
I mean porno or not it proves you can be unattractive and still make a career even out of porn? It definitely solidifies my point


----------



## permabulker (Apr 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Ron Jeremy as an example.



i just googled him. Wow. I mean more power to him I guess.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 10, 2021)

Ped X said:


> Ron Jeremy is a porn star. I think that's a bit different. I think the part of his success is based on ugly schmoes that look like him want to watch porn with guys like them ****ing porn stars so it feels more relatable to them? Maybe perma can chime in on this.



I mean the porn industry is full of unreal people that’s part of why it’s so popular I’m sure people do identify with an uglier guy doing what they wish they could.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i just googled him. Wow. I mean more power to him I guess.



Wot? Was it his 3rd leg ?


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 10, 2021)

I heard some women refuse to work with ron jeremy, what would be a good female equiv to him? I wonder if id do her? Esp for some money.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 10, 2021)

Lol. I think the pay for men in porn is pretty low. Unless it's gay porn..
I actually saw Ron Jeremy at a bar in Vegas sitting by himself. I was half cut and yelled hedgehog from across the room and ended up sitting at the bar with him bullshitting over a few drinks. He was really down to earth and friendly.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Stop watching porn you degenerate fukks!!!


----------



## ftf (Apr 10, 2021)

I met Ron Jeremy at a club in portland years ago. I think they call him the hedgehog.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 10, 2021)

Do we get to count each hand as separate people? I’m really surprised by the poll results.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 10, 2021)

German89 said:


> So we lower the number for men.  But add ten when it comes to women?



What? lol

The point is that lower numbers of partners would likely indicate longer relationships with statistically means more sex. Sleeping in the same bed with a partner increases the chance of sex or sexual activity exponentially over meeting random people for a  "one night stand"

For example, I have been with my now wife for 20 years and I am at least in the 5000 times plus range of times we have had sex alone.  In the earlier days we would go 2-3 times per day several times per week. Even now 3 days is a bad week and average 5 times per week. I won't touch on the other extra curricular activities we do outside of intercourse. I think I have slip into the more info than necessary category already. 

That is excluding other relationships pre wife which involve a first wife and a 6 year relationship and even higher sexual drive in my late teens and early 20's.

The giggalo type would have 100 partners but would have to have sex 50 times each to be in my bracket. Statistically, that won't happen.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I heard some women refuse to work with ron jeremy, what would be a good female equiv to him? I wonder if id do her? Esp for some money.


I've also seen interviews with porn actresses saying its their dream to work with him, though I am thinking its more because he would give them exposure.


----------

